# Catfishermans Paradise 2



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well I went to Catfishermans Paradise 2 last night for the first time. I have heard mixed things about the lake, but my buddy wanted to go, and I can't turn down fishing, so I went with him as well as my sister.

We got there around midnight and fished until about 8 AM this morning. They have 3 lakes at about 3 acres each. There were probably 100 + people when we got there fishing. Took us awhile to find an open spot but we finally did.

Through my first line out while we were still un packing the car, and not 5 minutes later, clicker was going off, first fish of the night/morning a 10 lb flattie. 20 minutes later my little sister caught her first flathead ever a 20 lb. 30 minutes after that I hooked into a 30 pounder.

We ended up catching 6 flatheads from 10 to 30 pounds in the 8 hours we were there.

The guys next to us were catching them left and right.

Never saw any real big ones caught, but it was a good time.

Once the light came up and we could actually see things its a pretty nice set up. Water is pretty clean, did not see a single dead fish. Everyone was really nice, they had little shelters built up all around the lakes, nice little set up they have.

Fish were pretty healthy, one of the ones I caught had some spots on it, but you see that everywhere even in the state parks.

Just thought I would let people know how it was for us. I am sure the pay lake haters will get on here and bash, but for anyone curious about this lake, give it a try.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

nice fish. good experience


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Congrats! But those fish look really skinny. That last fish look's pretty healthy though, didn't know the commericial fisherman took'em that small


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fishman said:


> Congrats! But those fish look really skinny. That last fish look's pretty healthy though, didn't know the commericial fisherman took'em that small


Yeah I did notice they were a little skinny, but they fought very well, and when I went to release them they kicked back extremley fast, which is a good sign. I didn't catch any blues, I wanted to see how they looked.


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

in my experience the blues look really good up there. i live 10 minutes away from there, usually i go hit rivers and such but sometimes its really fun to take some friends who dont go fishing enough to buy a license or havent ever caught a big fish out there for a good time. jamie is really nice and ive never had any bad experiences there. In my opinion anything that gets people out into the outdoors and i can share my love for fishing and the outdoors cant be all that bad.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I agree powerstroke, trust me... wasn't trying to start that old argument again


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

aw come on we havent had a really good argument in a long time...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

Nice fish.

Are all those lights in the background bobbers?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> aw come on we havent had a really good argument in a long time...


and that's how we like it


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> Are all those lights in the background bobbers?


No just people's lights on the shore. It was like a chirstmas tree on the lake though with different colored glow sticks everywhere...lol


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Co-worker of mine has been begging me to go paylaking, telling me he'll take me out on the river catting in his boat if I go with him and his sons. His boys really only like to paylake, get bored easy out on public water. He works a lot, and has a lot of other commitments. It's a chance for him to spend quality time with his boys doing something they love. It honestly gave me a completely different outlook on'em. As heartwarming as that is though, I still ain't going


----------

